Ask HN: What are awesome boilerplates? - pyeu
======
gokaygurcan
I have a related question (or maybe two):

\- Are you really using boilerplate when you start working on a new project?
\- Will you use a cli app that can create boilerplates for web (react,
angular, vue, etc.), desktop (electron, nw, etc.) and cli?

I'm asking this because I had a project that I started to build for myself,
then I abandoned it because I thought it'll be really hard to manage.

